# De’Longhi



## Graham (Feb 4, 2013)

I have just bought a new De'Longhi ecam44660

At the moment I am playing with it

Do you know how I can heat up milk only


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

see page 14 of your manual


----------

